# injectible ivomec given orally?



## pjd

I tried to search this but didn't have any luck. I am worming my chickens and pigs orally with ivomec injectible 1% and was wondering if I could worm my nine month old holstein calf orally instead of giving him a shot. I was thinking of putting the wormer on his feed. He gets grain in the afternoon and always licks his pan clean so I know he would get it into his system but I can't find where anyone has done this for cattle. We won't be butchering him until spring. 

Thank you.

We don't like to give shots unless there is no alternative so I could buy some pour on just for him but it would be more economical if I only bought one product.


I purchased the 1% injectable for cattle and swine and I gave it to the calf topdressed on his feed and he ate it no problem. He loves animal crackers but refused any kind of soft bread or donuts that could be injected. The pigs ate donuts injected with the ivomec and I used a medicine dropper and dropped it into the chickens and rabbits. That was last week and all are well. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Celtic Herritag

have you seen the pour on dewormer? I love it all you do is pour it along their spine, no shots no balling guns, nothing. I think it's safe to use on calves but you'd have to check your package, they varry due to the different carriers brands use.


----------



## pjd

I have seen the pour on but I can't use them on the pigs. I have searched and searched and can't find one instance of using pour on on pigs. I only have one calf, compared to 5 pigs and 100 chickens. I bought the injectable for the chickens and pigs because I have found people that use it orally with good luck. I wasn't wanting to buy another product when I have more injectable than I need to do the other animals.

I only have the nine month old holstein who will be butchered in the spring so I am trying to avoid a cabinet of meds that expire before I can use them up. 

Has anyone tried injectable orally with a calf? Is there something about multiple stomachs that can't handle oral wormer? The only info I have been able to find is one site that said the horses had problems with the inert ingredients in the shot and had to have the paste and that is was difficult to orally worm cattle. 

If no one replies yes or no, I will give him a shot.


----------



## Christiaan

Afraid I can't help you with the cow question, but how do you give it to the chickens? In water? Feed? Dose size?


----------



## pjd

From my research and talking to people who use it they give the injectable orally at the rate of .5cc or 6 drops for large fowl and half that for bantam. They just drop into their mouths with a needle. It also gives you the opportunity to examine the fowl for any other problems.

Even though I have not used it yet I have talked enough to people who have to feel comfortable with trying it. The slaughter withdrawal is 11 days for sheep, 18 days for swine and 35 for cattle. I am going to pitch eggs for 3 weeks to be safe. There is no studies for poultry or milk withdrawal that I could find since fowl is off label. 

The problem I am having now is I have found instances where injectable ivermectin was given orally to swine, goats, chickens, ducks, geese, and horses get theirs in a paste but I can't find anyone who has given it orally to a calf! I am giving it to the pigs on their feed and it would be so easy to put it on my calf's pellets but I don't know if it would hurt him or render it ineffective. I don't have a chute so if I give him a shot I will have to try to do it while he is eating. I hate to pay $20 for the pour on and use it once maybe twice and then it sits on the shelf until we get another calf which may or may not be next year. 

I have been told not to use the pour on orally because it has surfacants in it that work on the hair follicles which poultry don't have and it is not good for them to be given orally. I know it does work because I know people who have put it on their chickens. No where did I find anyone who used a pouron on a pig but found people giving them the injectable in their feed or in something like a tomato.

So, does anyone know if I can give my calf his wormer on his feed?

edited I forgot I also found people giving it to rabbits and guinea pigs and turkeys, but not one person giving it orally to cattle! Bad for some dogs is the only negative I have found.


----------



## pjd

The wormer that I have is the cattle and swine injectable 1%. The dosages came from a lady that has been a vet tech for 10 years and raises cochins and pheasants and from a man who has raised top show bantams and games for 40 years. Another lady has used it like you have for her goats and also rabbits and guinea pigs. They have been reliable sources for other info too. I also have found info on various websites written by people I don't know personally.

The dosage is on the bottle and can be broke down to the weight of the animal. 

The calf is the only cud chewer that I have and I don't know if it will make a difference giving the wormer orally.


----------



## GoldenMom

I don't hang out here much, but I would say go ahead and give it orally. I'm not a large animal vet, but I did have to study large animals in school. Ivermectin is very well absorbed orally (most likely before it even reaches the stomachs) and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## pjd

Thanks Goldenmom, I have come to that conclusion from what people have said about giving it to goats and pigs. I think if I had a herd to give it to instead of one calf it would be different. But Chuckie is tame enough we feed him animal crackers as treats but we never go into his pen unless someone else is around because he too "playful". I will update this a week after we do the worming as to any problems or not. Thanks!


----------



## pjd

bump for update


----------



## Adelelmo F Fialho

pjd said:


> bump for update


I would appreciate if I could know the following up news abaout this discussion.


----------



## Countyland-city20

pjd said:


> bump for update



Hey how did everything work out? 
I'm new to the community & herding this would be extremely helpful with our calfs & goats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

That post was very very old.


----------



## G. Seddon

Why not contact your veterinarian and ask?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I bet they did in 2005.


----------



## copperhead46

pjd said:


> From my research and talking to people who use it they give the injectable orally at the rate of .5cc or 6 drops for large fowl and half that for bantam. They just drop into their mouths with a needle. It also gives you the opportunity to examine the fowl for any other problems.
> 
> Even though I have not used it yet I have talked enough to people who have to feel comfortable with trying it. The slaughter withdrawal is 11 days for sheep, 18 days for swine and 35 for cattle. I am going to pitch eggs for 3 weeks to be safe. There is no studies for poultry or milk withdrawal that I could find since fowl is off label.
> 
> The problem I am having now is I have found instances where injectable ivermectin was given orally to swine, goats, chickens, ducks, geese, and horses get theirs in a paste but I can't find anyone who has given it orally to a calf! I am giving it to the pigs on their feed and it would be so easy to put it on my calf's pellets but I don't know if it would hurt him or render it ineffective. I don't have a chute so if I give him a shot I will have to try to do it while he is eating. I hate to pay $20 for the pour on and use it once maybe twice and then it sits on the shelf until we get another calf which may or may not be next year.
> 
> I have been told not to use the pour on orally because it has surfacants in it that work on the hair follicles which poultry don't have and it is not good for them to be given orally. I know it does work because I know people who have put it on their chickens. No where did I find anyone who used a pouron on a pig but found people giving them the injectable in their feed or in something like a tomato.
> 
> So, does anyone know if I can give my calf his wormer on his feed?
> 
> edited I forgot I also found people giving it to rabbits and guinea pigs and turkeys, but not one person giving it orally to cattle! Bad for some dogs is the only negative I have found.


I've never used injectabe as an oral wormer, but I use the pour on a lot, I give it to goats orally and for pigs, I inject it into a "honey bun" and they eat it right up. It can be used for some breeds of dogs, but anything with shepard linage it will kill them. 
The reason you can't find out anything about using is as an oral treatment is because that is "off lable" use and cant be spoken of..


----------

